# "Topping off" the tank



## Prez44203 (Oct 10, 2007)

I know that "topping off" the evaporated water from a tank is a big no-no. However, my tank is cycling right now, so I'm not doing water changes, and the water level is starting to get a little low. Is it alright to top it off during the cycle? It is almost ready to start going down part the heater, and it is not exactly aesthetically pleasing either. Can I "top off"?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

yes

what kind of top are you using?


----------



## Prez44203 (Oct 10, 2007)

sean-820 said:


> yes
> 
> what kind of top are you using?


Sorry, but I'm not sure you know what I mean. Let me rephrase the question.

Can I add more water to fill in the space of the evaporated water. The tank is cycling, so I don't want to change it, I just want to add more for aesthetic value.


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

yep just be sure to use a dechlorinator first


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

As long as you use distilled or RO/DI water, you shouldn't alter your pH or add excess minerals.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

BioTeAcH said:


> As long as you use distilled or RO/DI water, you shouldn't alter your pH or add excess minerals.


So NOBODY here uses tap water for water changes and you SHOULDNT "top off" your tank if it evaporates?
Is that what your saying?


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

What kind of water lossage are we talking about here?
You could add tap water if it's declored first in a bucket or somehting. Don't quote me on that beacause I've had no other person on this forum ask such a question. Not during cycling anyways.

Topping off water after cycling is complete on a regular basis could be seen as a super-mini water change, as you are diluting the concentration of nitrates.
But if you are losing too much water and have to top off on a regualr basis, you are probably waiting too long before doing a water change. Tey should be done every week on average.

Or your temp is too high. check with a second thermometer and see.
I had that problem once, stupid marineland therm showed 78F when it was really 84F!


----------



## Prez44203 (Oct 10, 2007)

It's not a lot of water loss. It might be 10%, but I would guess less. I will probably add more tomorrow then, with some dechlorinator first of course. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

notaverage said:


> As long as you use distilled or RO/DI water, you shouldn't alter your pH or add excess minerals.


So NOBODY here uses tap water for water changes and you SHOULDNT "top off" your tank if it evaporates?
Is that what your saying?
[/quote]

I'm not sure where you got that idea from...your original post was asking about topping off.

Tap water is fine for water changes as long as you add some dechlorinator.

Topping off a tank in between water changes is best done with pure water (distilled or RO/DI) becuase when water evaporates, it leaves all the dissolved solids behind. Eventually you will cause a change in water parameters...how soon depends on your tap water chemistry and your tank water chemistry.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

you shouldnt have to top off if you do regular water changes. as for a cycling tank i dont know


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

BioTeAcH said:


> As long as you use distilled or RO/DI water, you shouldn't alter your pH or add excess minerals.


So NOBODY here uses tap water for water changes and you SHOULDNT "top off" your tank if it evaporates?
Is that what your saying?
[/quote]

I'm not sure where you got that idea from...your original post was asking about topping off.

Tap water is fine for water changes as long as you add some dechlorinator.

Topping off a tank in between water changes is best done with pure water (distilled or RO/DI) *becuase when water evaporates, it leaves all the dissolved solids behind*. Eventually you will cause a change in water parameters...how soon depends on your tap water chemistry and your tank water chemistry.
[/quote]
ohhhh. I get it now.
Well, I don't top off anyways, so I guess I'm safe that way.








*starts sending out warning pm's to everyone about this unknown threat to Piranha-kind*


----------

